# Is this good customer service or am I good looking?



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

I am wondering, I go to this chain store that specilizes in juice drinks often. Well recently, the employess there alway greet with me a hi and bye and they know my name when they greet me. Some of them start conversations with me.

I mean the women there are above avearge looking.

Is it just good customer service? No flames please..Just want opinions.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You are one that should keep on topic..this is retarded.

this is a piranha site guy.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

^^What are you talking about? This is the Lounge, not Piranha Discussion.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ahhh..retarded anyway...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I didnt disagree with that part of your statement.

Theyre only pretending to like you so you will give them money. They are the strippers of the juice drink world.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> I didnt disagree with that part of your statement.
> 
> Theyre only pretending to like you so you will give them money. They are the strippers of the juice drink world.


Yea, I was wondering about that..There is a tip box but I never put money in it..

Well yea I am just asking opinions..Sometimes good customer service is part of their job..If you work in service establisments, I guess managment would not want no rude employee taking your order so people will not come back..

But one time, this person said when she made my order, "I like so and so (me)."


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

At first I thought one of these hookers might actually like you. I figured juice drinks, blah blah blah, no tips involved, friendly service. But then I realized you said they all talk to you like that...and now you say there is a tip box which seals the deal.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> At first I thought one of these hookers might actually like you. I figured juice drinks, blah blah blah, no tips involved, friendly service. But then I realized you said they all talk to you like that...and now you say there is a tip box which seals the deal.


One employee was making my drink and called out my name and yelled out she likes me thou..

If you were working customer service, and an unattractive customer was there, would you say that to her?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Could be a mixture of both.

How do you present yourself upon walking through those doors?

Are you an arrogant snob?
Are you a confident gentlemen?
Are you an asshole jock?

Personally when you're in doubt of how it happens, give yourself the benefit and think you're just that good looking.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I think you'll have to post a pic of yourself before anyone can judge that......


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol its like having girls at the jeans store tell you, you look great in those jeans i would totally suck you dry if i wasnt at work...
freaking ho's man....

but i must admit, when im at work im much nicer to the good looking girls.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

How do I say this.... The "special girl" who is the walmart greeter at the local walmart down the road always says hi and even seems to wink at me every time I come in. However, I'm beginning to think it's an illness related twitch.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It could be a certain personality type that the manager highers as well. Or a certain level of engagement that he/she demands from the employees... One Xmas when I was working retail and we were hiring seasonal cashiers, my boss hired almost exclusively small statured, thin, cute girls who were for the most part on the young side (still in high school). The reason being we see more men go through the cashes than women, most of them had sweet personalities and in the event of a screw-up or delay anyone that yells at one of these girls is going to look like a complete asshole in front of everyone else.

But feel free to post your pic for a site full of guys (mostly anyway) to judge whether or not you're good looking. I'm sure you'll get an honest and accurate opinion.



TheWayThingsR said:


> How do I say this.... The "special girl" who is the walmart greeter at the local walmart down the road always says hi and even seems to wink at me every time I come in. However, I'm beginning to think it's an illness related twitch.


GOLD.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

If your income was based on tips, what would YOU be willing to do or say to get someone to tip good or tip at all?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Mettle said:


> But feel free to post your pic for a site full of guys (mostly anyway) to judge whether or not you're good looking. I'm sure you'll get an honest and accurate opinion.


I was just hoping he'd fall for it so we can begin the photochop fest.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> I didnt disagree with that part of your statement.
> 
> Theyre only pretending to like you so you will give them money. They are the strippers of the juice drink world.


haha..true true true....


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Probably a game! How old are they? My buds and I would do that all the time when we worked at Mancinos(pizza joint) when I was like 16. Some girl would come in good looking or not and we would yell stupid sh*t like that. If they keep it up flop your dick on the counter and see if they bite! LOL


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I would consider it good customer service on their part if one of them invited you to the back room to "extract" some juice...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> I am wondering, I go to this chain store that specilizes in juice drinks often. Well recently, the employess there alway greet with me a hi and bye and they know my name when they greet me. Some of them start conversations with me.
> 
> I mean the women there are above avearge looking.
> 
> Is it just good customer service? No flames please..Just want opinions.


Welcome to America, vote democrat..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

seriously, i always cringe when i see a topic started by "exodon tetra". it is always some emo post about him being led on by girls or girls not being interested in him. come on now.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i doubt it's based on your looks. when i go into stores and stuff i always get greeted nicely by the employees, no matter the gender. i just act casual and friendly and they return the favour. i assume that is why they treat you the way you do.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Stop being an ass and tip the poor sluts that what they want and you just keep leaving there little money hole dry. Just for thought if they are all being nice and pretending to like you maybe you are just that damn ugly they feel sorry for you,just my thoughts LOL.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> I am wondering, I go to this chain store that specilizes in juice drinks often. Well recently, the employess there alway greet with me a hi and bye and they know my name when they greet me. Some of them start conversations with me.
> 
> I mean the women there are above avearge looking.
> 
> Is it just good customer service? No flames please..Just want opinions.


That's not good customer service, if she blows you, then its good customer service.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure if Brian Peppers walked into those stores, they might spit into his food, but they'd still flirt with him and make nice. There's also this thing where people get to know the regulars at their work...and I'm pretty sure if Brian Peppers were one of their regulars, they might laugh about his appearance after he left, but they would still treat him decently while he was there.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> I'm pretty sure if Brian Peppers walked into those stores, they might spit into his food, but they'd still flirt with him and make nice. There's also this thing where people get to know the regulars at their work...and I'm pretty sure if Brian Peppers were one of their regulars, they might laugh about his appearance after he left, but they would still treat him decently while he was there.


who is brian peppers?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Brian Peppers


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

NegativeSpin said:


> View attachment 171748
> 
> 
> Brian Peppers


dude wtf is that?
does he have some sort of disease?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

sapir said:


> View attachment 171748
> 
> 
> Brian Peppers


dude wtf is that?
does he have some sort of disease?
[/quote]

I've heard both Apert's Syndrome and Crouzon's Syndrome. I am personally not sure what caused it, but those are the two most bandied-about possibilities.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> View attachment 171748
> 
> 
> Brian Peppers


dude wtf is that?
does he have some sort of disease?
[/quote]

I've heard both Apert's Syndrome and Crouzon's Syndrome. I am personally not sure what caused it, but those are the two most bandied-about possibilities.
[/quote]

i thought beetlejuice from howard stern was bad but this dude takes the cake


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Counter girls flirt!

There could or could not be more to it but all counter girls flirt and mess around.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> i doubt it's based on your looks. when i go into stores and stuff i always get greeted nicely by the employees, no matter the gender. i just act casual and friendly and they return the favour. i assume that is why they treat you the way you do.


what is wrong with that guy in your avitar


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> i doubt it's based on your looks. when i go into stores and stuff i always get greeted nicely by the employees, no matter the gender. i just act casual and friendly and they return the favour. i assume that is why they treat you the way you do.


what is wrong with that guy in your avitar
[/quote]
That's the techno viking. Watch the youtube vid, it's strange.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^I watched the whole vid, those are some strange MFers


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

NegativeSpin said:


> View attachment 171748
> 
> 
> Brian Peppers


Is that thing real? Or alive for that matter?

If I saw that walking at me in the street I swear to god I'd probably think Night of the living dead is real.

God must of really hated his mom.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> View attachment 171748
> 
> 
> Brian Peppers


Is that thing real? Or alive for that matter?

If I saw that walking at me in the street I swear to god I'd probably think Night of the living dead is real.

God must of really hated his mom.
[/quote]

Yes to both. He's an RSO in Ohio.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Why don't ya put an end to the enigma and ask one of them out?

That will provide the answer right there.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Why don't ya put an end to the enigma and ask one of them out?
> 
> That will provide the answer right there.


And as an addendum to what P-man says, if they say "they can't date customers", please don't come here to ask what that means. It means that they're too nice to tell you straight-out that they don't like you that way.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'd guess they feel sorry for you.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

wow you must be cute i have a full on boner after reading your post. camping anyone i just pitched a tent


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> At first I thought one of these hookers might actually like you. I figured juice drinks, blah blah blah, no tips involved, friendly service. But then I realized you said they all talk to you like that...and now you say there is a tip box which seals the deal.


One employee was making my drink and called out my name and yelled out she likes me thou..

If you were working customer service, and an unattractive customer was there, would you say that to her?
[/quote]

I don't think you know women very well.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Exodon, all I can say is that you're a friggin' trip.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> I am wondering, I go to this chain store that specilizes in juice drinks often. Well recently, the employess there alway greet with me a hi and bye and they know my name when they greet me. Some of them start conversations with me.
> 
> I mean the women there are above avearge looking.
> 
> Is it just good customer service? No flames please..Just want opinions.


omg a girl talked to you

















noob


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Quick run!


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

sonicrx said:


> wow you must be cute i have a full on boner after reading your post. camping anyone i just pitched a tent












Anyways, I can't believe were still discussing this. Simply put it down man, if they want you, they want you. If not, they don't. It's cool man, just gotta relax.

And if they do like you and give you some digits for the love of god, DON'T CALL THEM RIGHT AWAY or else your stalker material dood.

Rule of thumb on calling is at least 3 days unless its only 2 days til the weekend. If it is only one day til the weekend you still do not call. You go online and watch some porn.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe someday you should offer her a ride home on your pimp-ass skateboard!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ShoalNotShark said:


> Maybe someday you should offer her a ride home on your pimp-ass skateboard!


Dude, that's not safe. Exodon, make sure you take you bike with pegs, she can totally stand on the pegs and you can give her a ride home.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The bike thing is a much better idea. i don't know how i could have been so irresponsible to suggest the pimp ass skateboard. don't forget to take your basket off the bike first!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think its less about the money and more about you.
they want it, its right there in front of you.
make overtly obvious come-ons to them, i would walk in there and start stripping. there is nothing to worry about. 
stud like yourself.
let us know how it goes.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Maybe someday you should offer her a ride home on your pimp-ass skateboard!


Dude, that's not safe. Exodon, make sure you take you bike with pegs, she can totally stand on the pegs and you can give her a ride home.
[/quote]

Napoleon Dynamite style. I like it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> i think its less about the money and more about you.
> they want it, its right there in front of you.
> make overtly obvious come-ons to them, i would walk in there and start stripping. there is nothing to worry about.
> stud like yourself.
> let us know how it goes.


Actually, I would start with giving them all mace and pepper spray as presents and then waiting until their shift is over and sneaking up behind them and yelling "Surprise" when they exit the back door. (Also, I recommend using double entendres like "back door".) Your ophthalmologist will thank me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Exodon's thread is not without merit. 
From my observations of good-looking people I know and ugly people I know (and dated), I am going to conjecture that ugly people and attractive people live in two completely different worlds in terms of how people relate to them.

It seems to me that store workers and bartenders greet and receive attractive people far differently than ugly people. People just assume far better better things about attractive people because they want to believe it and often assign negative personal traits to ugly people to match how they feel about that person's appearance. At work, attractive people will always have the upper hand and their accomplishments will be viewed as being of greater value than the work of an ugly person.

Nothing in this world is more important than being attractive, -so choose your parents with care!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I got the same problem Im attractive and I walked into CiCi's pizza and all the girls AND guys yelled "welcome to CiCi's". It was very uncomfortable I was w/ my girl to they could at least show some respect. My girl was jelous as hell we went n ate somewhere else were all the workers dont hound me when I walk in. lololololol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Exodon's thread is not without merit.
> From my observations of good-looking people I know and ugly people I know (and dated), I am going to conjecture that ugly people and attractive people live in two completely different worlds in terms of how people relate to them.
> 
> It seems to me that store workers and bartenders greet and receive attractive people far differently than ugly people. People just assume far better better things about attractive people because they want to believe it and often assign negative personal traits to ugly people to match how they feel about that person's appearance. At work, attractive people will always have the upper hand and their accomplishments will be viewed as being of greater value than the work of an ugly person.
> ...


whoa there dr phil. So what your saying is, if an attractive person smiles at you and says hello. your more incline to say hello and smile back. But when an ugly person says hello and smiles at you, your more incline to ask what the f*ck there problem is







you might be on to something.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ICEE said:


> I am wondering, I go to this chain store that specilizes in juice drinks often. Well recently, the employess there alway greet with me a hi and bye and they know my name when they greet me. Some of them start conversations with me.
> 
> I mean the women there are above avearge looking.
> 
> Is it just good customer service? No flames please..Just want opinions.


omg a girl talked to you
















noob
[/quote]

exactly


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Update: I am getting free juice drinks now from some good looking women. Never had the courage of asking them out or anything. But maybe some day, when the woman I really like will give me a free drink, I will probably chit chat some.

I really dont know what is happening in that store. Maybe they are trying to copy Hooters or something.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

^^^


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Bottom line ,if your inerested in these money whores and like to waste your money on a good time, then go for it. if you got empty pockets and you think they like you for that, also go for it becuase I'd like to see the outcome so i can laugh! They ain't out for your looks...110% bud. looks only get you far ifyou can make money of it.

All in all if they find you so irresistible why don't you talk to them and make a move, there's no way you can fail all-star


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

also how old are you bud?
I'm sure that'll answer some questions.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> Update: I am getting free juice drinks now from some good looking women. Never had the courage of asking them out or anything. But maybe some day, when the woman I really like will give me a free drink, I will probably chit chat some.
> 
> I really dont know what is happening in that store. Maybe they are trying to copy Hooters or something.


Holy Christ in Hell, did you just dig this thread up to update everyone that you are now getting free juice drinks from good looking women?







. Actually you might be on to something. Maybe this is some new age of enlightenment here. Maybe this is how you know you've triumphed the intricate maze of life and finally made it to the finish line. You get to sit around and get free juice from good looking women all day. You see a blowjob would be too much. She goes down, you throw her a shot and you're still left puzzled. Even with a sandwich immediately available after to top it off, you're still left with unanswered questions like now what? But no with juice and the serving of juice alone you can sit there and humbly go through the motions in your imagination while satisfied by the very service in itself and still left wanting. Someone give this guy a MOTM beaver badge, I can now die in peace tomorrow knowing what he knows.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Beaver badge thats funny sh*t!!!


----------

